# Help how do I stop them biting each other?



## Angelblue

They are actually drawing blood now! I've got 13month twin girls, I tell them no buy they just keep doing it and getting revenge on each other - any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## TwoBumps

If you work it out please let me know!! Mine are still at it now...although they only ever bite each other and not other children thankfully!


----------



## Angelblue

That's what I was worried about because they start nursery in jan :0s


----------



## _Vicky_

The boys don't anymore but tbh it was smacking and Sam never hit back so think fynn got bored, sorry not a helpful post really but didn't want to read and run. IRS the worst isn't it though when they hurt each other xxxx


----------



## malpal

Mine are 19 months and still bite each other. I have asked this question so many times. Mine also start nursery in Jan but atm they only seem to bite each other. I always try to show the biter the marks when telling them off and when they see they do get upset, but they still do it! 
xx


----------



## genies girl

One of mine has just started biting too , no solution though sorry , they're to young to understand at the moment hoping it passes x


----------



## mamato2more

A small tap on the mouth and a NO BITING when they do it..Not hard enough to hurt them, but you're showing them the part of their little body that can hurt the other baby..
My Peter was a big biter, and now, I see him about to do it, and I tell him NO BITING and he stops...


----------



## loz13

Mine aren't biting but sometimes hitting - I'm trying to get them to turn it into a hug or kiss so whenever one hits I say 'no hitting give her a hug' seems to be working so far . . .


----------



## Laura2919

The girls went through a really horrible biting stage. I went to the Dr for Chloe as she had a chest infection and when the Dr see the bite mark on her arm she had to measure it and note it down. It was 3cm in length where Jaycee had bit her and dragged her teeth along. :(
Its something they do eventually stop doing often but on the odd occasion the girls will still go to bite each other.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my bro had this problem with his girls and he bite them (not hard) when he saw them doing it enough to make them think wow he's bigger than me I'm not doing that again! He only had to do it once and it worked lol! Not sure if you're up for doing that but it could work lol! good luck :)


----------



## chetnaz

Mine dont bite (yet!) but Kerem has started to hit and stratch his brothers (and on occasion us!). He has a real temper on him and if he doesn't get his own way, he lashes out. I used to tell him off, but i noticed that this was actually making him worse as he'd get even angrier at being told off and it would result in a full scale tantrum. So now if I see him try to hit/stratch anyone, I just gently say "no no, stroke your brother, no hitting" and I hold his hands and gently show him how to stroke. This seems to be working and it calms him down straight away.


----------

